# organized



## Kagehitokiri2 (Sep 13, 2010)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> equity, varying
> - AK
> - m private residences
> - hideaways club
> ...


more of a breakdown >


Kagehitokiri2 said:


> luxus / rocksure - barebones
> 
> hideaways - little to no debt, 2 DC partnerships (EE BT)
> 
> ...


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Sep 13, 2010)

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=886362&postcount=219
- deposit comparison
- ratios

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=883743&postcount=192
EE ratios are not unlike TH's

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=968623&postcount=444
EE beats Q for private chef?

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=968270&postcount=440
upcoming EE with lower property values?


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Sep 13, 2010)

dues >


Kagehitokiri2 said:


> solstice was $2K/nt but theyre gone. that leaves 2 price levels. ~$1K/nt (most incl AK) and ~$500/nt (hideaways and EE for example) luxus is very little, but thats because its $1MM with no debt, and realistic deposits. also no extras.
> 
> when you compare the breakdowns for AK and EE, its nowhere near that large of a difference. EE is adding a management fee when they are full, and AK dues include reserve.
> 
> ...


continuing re EE >


Kagehitokiri2 said:


> *travelguy*,
> 
> for me, the "unanswered question" is what is tied to interest payments.
> 
> ...


AK >


Kagehitokiri2 said:


> TarheelTraveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AK vs EE


Kagehitokiri2 said:


> AFAIK weve only seen AK dues breakdown. that was enough for me to compare with EE. both of these were not THAT different >
> 1. (AK minus management minus reserve) vs EE
> 2. (AK minus reserve) vs (EE plus upcoming management).


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Oct 23, 2010)

wow rereading hideaways info, looks like they plan to have no debt when closed, but have NO debt cap..

their FAQ says Q3 2010 but has not updated that figure of 20% debt after 2008

also interesting in terms of 20% equity sold in early 2009 >
http://www.fractionallife.com/news_the_hideaways_club_open_their_doors_for_two_new_investors.asp


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Oct 23, 2010)

2010 sales

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=981888&postcount=603
ER 100+ (150 in 2009) - incl 50% deferred 10 years, 75% deferred 1 year, 10+ days

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=877413&postcount=70
http://www.thehideawaysclub.com/archives/1086
160 total members puts them in the lead for equity and means 40 members so far (55 in 2009)

http://quintess.com/pdf/news-crittenden-june-2010.pdf
Q 25 in H1 - incl 100% deferred 1 year right? also 10+ days
AK 25 incl 20 trial (deferred 2 years) in H1... hmm... >


Kagehitokiri2 said:


> http://destinationclubnews.com/News...esidence_Club_Wraps_Up_Discounted_Pricing.php
> we have done approximately the same number of two year trial memberships and equity memberships during the first two months of 2010 as in all of 2009



http://www.sherpareport.com/destination-clubs/equity-estates-grows-2009.html
http://equityestatesfund.com/media/news/articles/EE_FOX_Biz_1.pdf
EE <10 in H1, then picked up? (30 in 2009)

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=986840&postcount=892
rocksure

http://www.sherpareport.com/destination-clubs/lower-prices-free-travel-m-private-0610.html
m private residences holding at 145 

...

2009 source >
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=890997&postcount=264

...

http://quintess.com/pdf/news-CrittendenReport_01 10.pdf >

AK 143 members jan 11 2010
15-20 weeks in 5 villas

Q 75 new/*upgrades* in 2009 

interesting says "about 170" for ER instead of 150
says 800 in 2008... ER said 380 >
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=981888&postcount=603


----------



## OneMoreTime (Oct 25, 2010)

*Where did Peter Ito/ UCC Counsel go?*

Has anybody been able to follow what happened to Peter Ito? It appears on docket 384 that Ito withdrew from being the UCC's lawyer, then withdrawn, then withdrawn again-Is a triple negative a postive? Is this why the UCC has been so docile?


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 6, 2010)

transparency (equity) >

m private residences
http://www.pr-inside.com/former-m-private-residences-executives-r961169.htm


> every dollar is covered by the operating costs. Every light switch, every cup of coffee, all the debt, all the salaries, all the sales, sales incentives, referral programs, every freaking dollar is in the annual dues.



AK


> It's not micro level detail, but IIRC, we see as an example,the varying costs of each property, and also the general expense
> categories - all audited by KPMG...There are probably 15 or so expense categories. Also the CFO has no problem sending additional information if you want it.



EE 
?

hideaways 
?

rocksure/luxus = cheap barebones


----------



## travelguy (Nov 7, 2010)

OneMoreTime said:


> Has anybody been able to follow what happened to Peter Ito? It appears on docket 384 that Ito withdrew from being the UCC's lawyer, then withdrawn, then withdrawn again-Is a triple negative a postive? Is this why the UCC has been so docile?



Maybe the better question is who is paying the UCC legal retainer?  It may be futile for anyone to pony up the cash required for any representation if it's clear there are no assets or that the secured/super-priority parties have control of any liquidation value.

UCCs typically evaporate quickly once they find out there is no reason for pursuit.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 7, 2010)

id like to try to keep this thread focused on dicsussion of above data

all the UE discussion is in other threads


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 18, 2010)

Q says 30 new/upgrades so far in 2010, now 540+ members
suggests crittenden number also includes upgrades

oyster is still alive, with 5 properties in exchange with Q in 2011


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Feb 14, 2011)

i havent kept updating 2010 sales numbers

...


Kagehitokiri2 said:


> re lost deposits >
> 
> yellowstone club world chapter 7 had 3 people seeking $1.5MM each
> 
> ...



http://online.wsj.com/article/0,,SB112484761059521448,00.html


> 35 "founder's circle" slots in the club, which offer lower membership fees and other benefits.


----------

